# [resolved] Verizon DSL routing issue



## wohching (Apr 14, 2005)

*Verizon DSL routing issue*

Hi there.

I had Verizon DSL for the past 2 years, it's been pretty decent until a week ago. I started to experiencing routing problem during a specific time of the day (between 6pm-10pm). Page loading has either been really slow or not loading at all, then after 11pm everything will be fine again. I called Verizon tech support and they obviously try to blame on my computer, but I know I've never change any of my setting and there's nothing wrong with my computer, I've done netsh reset my tcp/ip stack, check the routing table and reinstall tcp/ip, and problem still exist between those heavy traffic hours, this really tells me there's some kind of routing problem with the ISP. 

by the way, i'm connecting my netgear route to a westell dsl modem, I tried to take out the router and just directly connect to the modem and it gave me the same problem, not to mention how many times I've been recycle my modem. I also have dynamic dns connecting to the router.

can someone give suggestions on how to go on troubleshoot with this? or is there a way to set a static route to all the web site?

thanks in advance.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Could be a couple of issues. I have recently run into some DNS issues with Verizon, you might test by using someone else DNS server and see if the response is any better. Cox DNS is 68.100.16.25 and 68.100.16.30

Do a couple of other tests. Do a speed test when the network is working well and when it is working poorly. 

Use this link:http://bandwidthplace.com/speedtest/

You should get real close to your DSL download speed. See if it drop off during "peak" times. It is also possible that Verizon's network is getting saturated at certian times?

Try tracert to a few known good locations during peak and off peak times. Save the results for comparison.

You may have to bypass your router to do this last test or configure your router to allow you to access the DSL modem directly!!

Last I would verify your DSL connection via your DSL modem web browser. If you put your PC's default gateway in your browser, this should give you your DSL modem log in screen. Try "admin" for the login name and password (if this does not work, try "admin" for admin and "password" for password). 

You need to find and post your Noise Margins, Power Levels, Attenuation, Data Rate, FEC Errors, CRC Errors and Signal Loss numbers. Signal loss is how many times your DSL link has actually dropped between you and the CO. 

Note these values when the service is running good and check them again when the service is not running good. This will help rule out non network problems.

JamesO


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

FWIW, the fact that you're experiencing slow performance may not be connected to routing, I see that JamesO has already provided a speed test link, I use DSLReports myself, but it's a similar test. I recommend you sign up for DSL reports so you can use some of the other tests, I recommend the PING test. If you run a couple of PING tests when it's running fine, then run several when it's really slow, you can compare the performance and where the delays are. You can also review that last dozen or so tests you ran, and/or save them to disk for later review.

I've pinned Comcast to the mat a couple of times with this test when they were trying to convince me that it wasn't their problem. :smile:

If you do have DNS issues, I have a short list of DNS servers I've tested, and I'm currently using a couple of them. I've had problems at times with Comcast's DNS servers, so this is my fix.

199.166.24.253 (PS0.NS1.VRX.NET) - Toronto, ON, Canada
199.166.27.253 (PS0.NS3.VRX.NET) - Richmond Hill, ON, Canada 
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Apopka, Fl
199.166.29.3 (NL.PUBLIC.BASESERVERS.NET) - Nederlands
199.166.31.3 (NS1.QUASAR.NET) - Orlando, FL, USA *** (MY SECONDARY) ***
195.117.6.25 (ZOLIBORZ.ELEKTRON.PL) - Poland
38.113.2.100 (NS1.JERKY.NET) - Boston, MA, USA 
213.196.2.97 (PAN.BIJT.NET) - The Netherlands
199.166.28.10 (PS0.NS2.VRX.NET) - Atlanta, Ga 
199.5.157.128 (ASLAN.OPEN-RSC.ORG) - Detroit, MI, USA *** (MY PRIMARY) ***


----------



## wohching (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for the advise and I will try both to see where the problem might be. 

However, I don't think my DSL modem support web browser for configuration, at least not that I know of. It's send by Verizon 2 years ago and it's a WESTELL 210015-04 model. If possible, can someone post how to configure the modem?

really appreciate for the help!


----------



## ReeKorl (Mar 25, 2005)

If it does support web-browser configuration, what you're going to have to do is basically what JamesO said:

Connect your computer DIRECTLY to the dsl modem with a network cable,
and type in your default gateway (normally comes factory set to 192.168.1.1 for the westell modems I believe).

This should get you to your modem's login page to allow you to configure it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

The Westell DSL modem are pretty good. They have a lot of info available.

Once you get directly connected, you should also be able to use this Westell utility: 

https://www.westell.com/content/downloads/diagnostic.exe

This give you the same info that is available from the web interface, but I think this works without a login in or password. You can also log the statistics to a file for long term monitoring!! It logs all data every 2 seconds.

The Westell Browser require a ctrl-alt-F7 to access the good stuff!

I have worked with the Westell 2200 series and like the features it offers. The DSL provider should also be able to quiery the unit statistics remotely.

Do not reconfigure anything on the DSL modem unless you have a need for it!!

Also document the statistics as you find them, this comes in handy for future reference when the link performance changes.

JamesO


----------



## MD_Willington (Jan 11, 2005)

Some of the westell are updated older models and have limited functionality available in the browser, I had one with my DSL setup...I knew about it and asked my ISP why they didn't get the regular ones, the lady that worked there (on a name to name basis with her, great people!) said, "because we know you'll just play with it Matt :grin: "

https://www.westell.com/pages/verizon.jsp

Utility pages for your dsl bridge..not really a modem since it does not modulate/demodulate in the regular modem sense...

MD


----------



## wohching (Apr 14, 2005)

Thanks for everyone promptly reply and help!!!

I went to www.dslreports.com and ran a couple of the tests suggested, found out that Verizon is having all kind of routing problems on its East Coast routers, and probably some kind of DNS issues as well. here's my test result on the bos.verizon-gni.net router:

From East Coast - USA to YOU 
Hop Host LOSS Rcv Sent Best Avg Worst 
0 166.90.136.33 0% 60 60 0.45 0.53 0.82 
1 ge-3-0-0-53.gar2.NewYork1.Level3.net 0% 60 60 0.64 2.52 55.68 
2 VERIZON-INTE.gar2.Level3.net 0% 60 60 6.68 9.99 90.23 
3 so-7-1-0-0.BB-RTR2.NY325.verizon-gni.net 0% 60 60 6.65 7.89 30.48 
4 130.81.12.122 0% 60 60 16.30 17.67 52.24 
5 so-7-3-0-0.CORE-RTR1.BOS.verizon-gni.net
note: on router loss report 19% 49 60 16.39 24.25 114.18 
6 A3-0-0-1718.DSL-RTR5.BOS.verizon-gni.net 0% 60 60 16.34 16.52 17.76 
7 ??? 100% 0 60 0.00 0.00 0.00 
Fail: 

Afterall, I did check all of my router settings and modem configurations, everything seems to be intact. So I added two new DNS entries in my TCP/IP and everything is working like a charm.

Thanks for the great suggestions, especially to John and James.

JC


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You're welcome, thanks for the feedback.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Glad something I suggested may have put you in the right direction. 

Now that you provided the feedback, I recall I have been messing with a Verizon DSL issue for the past 3 weeks or so and I recall there was some problem with their routing and DNS. Trace routes to Yahoo were problematic and had a lot of time outs.

I may be speculating, but I think some of the Verizon problem may have to do with the Verizon Fios service they are rushing to roll out in the mid Atlantic region. This includes moving POTS service onto the fiber system and they also plan on providing television programming as well. They already have a teaming agreement with DirecTV, maybe this is a stop gap measure, maybe there is more to this?? 

Verizon is planning on getting a lot of folks off of copper and running fiber to the premise!!! My street had been loaded with fiber and they are finishing up the fusion splicing this week!

I am very interested as this will give 15 Mbps downloads for $45 per month!

But we may all suffer while Verizon plans for the bigger picture.

JamesO


----------



## kingflynn (Apr 26, 2005)

Wow, when I started reading this thread, I thought someone posted one of my emails to Verizon. I have this exact problem using a Netgear router, and a Westell modem on Verizon near Boston. Could you please tell me how to add a DNS entry to TCP/IP? I thought I had computer savy until I read this post. Any help is greatly appreciated. I'm pulling my hair out.

Ryan


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

There are a few ways to configure the DNS staticly. Either in the router or on each individual work station.

From the computer, go to Settings, Network Connections. Select the LAN icon, click Properties, select Internet Protocol (TCP/IP), select Properties, select "Use the following DNS addresses" and enter the primary and seconday DNS address for an alternate DNS server. Then click OK when complete. The problem doing is this way is you may be required to "manage" more devices and if you have roaming or visiting machines, you may need to configure them as needed. The nice thing about configuring the DNS in the computer, is you can configure 1 machine with alternate static DNS entries and leave the other machine(s) in default with Verizon's DNS and when a problem comes up, if the static machine works and the Verizon machine does not, you know with high likelyhood the problem is with the Verizon DNS server. A good troubleshooting tool!

If you choose to configure the router, then you only need to configure this in one place, not on individual machines. Not sure about the Netgear router, however, most routers have a web interface to configure them. Log into the router and go to the WAN configuration menu. There should be lines to enter the primary and seconday DNS IP addresses, however, you maybe required in the router to choose a static IP address configuration in order to manually enter specific DNS addresses? Try to change the DNS addresses in your current configuration and save them prior to attempting any other radical changes.

Now, back to your exact problem. Do you think it is really DNS related? or do you think you just have other Verizon DSL related performance problems. Luckily you have the Westell DSL modem which is a pretty good tool to have for troubleshooting DSL line problems. Only problem is you may need to remove your router or reconfigure your network to communicate directly with the Westell DSL modem!

As I have previously stated, Verizon is from time to time having DSN related problems, possibly configuration related and possibly related to their network growth and expansion for adding in the Fios fiber network?

JamesO


----------



## kingflynn (Apr 26, 2005)

JamesO, thanks a lot for your time. I'm going to mess with it now and see if I can fix it.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Kingflynn,

In order to get a handle on your DSL link signal performance you need to be able to open the Westell DSL modem web browser. Chances are you will not be able to do this without removing your router from the network for this task.

With a PC connected directly to the Westell modem, assuming the DHCP has reassigned a new IP address (may require power cycling the DSL modem) you should be able to enter 192.168.1.1 (or you PC's default gateway address) in your web browser and get the Westell login prompt. The Westell default log in should be admin and password. It is possible your DSL provider used your primary account name and password as well.

You need to gather the line statistics from the DSL tab: Noise Margins, Attenuation, Signal lost, Output power, Date Rate, FEC and CRC errors. 

This information will give you a baseline and some insight to the quality of your DSL line between you and the Telco.

JamesO


----------



## kingflynn (Apr 26, 2005)

Thanks again JamesO. It must have been a DNS problem because I downloaded a DNS program called TreeWalk, and it instantly solved the problem.


----------



## stephbztampa (Jun 24, 2005)

*verizon*

Funny i come across this thread for quit a while now I've had crappy connections through my dsl off and on. It is no particular time of day or night it just comes and goes. Before I just ignored it as i figured oh well it's just my fate but then when i got the verizon voicewing service my dsl issues became hard to ignore since my phone service is really crappy at times because of my dsl. I've had numerous calls to tech support with their answer being that voicewing is my problem even though i've reported these same issues before having voicewing and if i disconnect i still find that sometimes it seems my connection is dropping, example i may go to this site and it will do a page cannot be displayed i refresh and then it will come up...i lose connection alot on my messengers programs. It annoys my friends alot too if they have an open messenge window from me cause they will have 30 messages so i signed on, signed off and so forth lol. Anyway i do agree that it is something related to verizon. Although they will never freaking admit it. I also did a yahoo ping test and found lost packets on some verizon lines...so did the supervisor when he tried to ping back to me...He reported it but they just closed the issue. I too am on the east coast and got the info about FiOS in the mail. It's not available to me yet but when it does i'm going to jump on it. Can't be any worse than the crappy service i'm getting with DSL...or god at least i hope it's not. I'm supposed to be up to a 768 rate but i usually only test at about 400. Although I realize that is still good it's the intermittant problems that tick me off. Oh and the fact that their answer is always "if you can connect then your fine on our end". 

Totally frustrated Tampa gal
Steph


----------



## mrhappy0041 (Sep 25, 2005)

*EAST & WEST DNS ISSUES*

Most routing problems with my experance is with the DNS regaurdless if your static or dynamic try using 4.2.2.1, 4.2.2.2, 4.2.2.3, 4.2.2.4 or 4.2.2.5 may I add that the 4.2.2.2 is down more then its up and this don't apply to DHCP cause it automatically assigns the DNS I know in the east they tell you to use certain DNS like 152.48.28.0 but try this and let me know if it works, and I know it should I have been directing my customers to do so.. and for verizon users I recomend strongly and everyone else to use infospeed.verizon.net to check the speed. Remember that if you are a verizon customer that address will test your speed from your nearest Verizon Centeral Office. 

AKA MrHappy


----------

